# Ebay find, need advice on add ons



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great find, it's beautiful, LadyAlthea. I think a long curly black wig with no bangs, kind of like the old west women had when let their hair down. I'd make sure I got some lace gloves, a rather large black (or maybe red) beaded necklace and beaded drawstring purse.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks! and like that style wig idea too! 

It arrived today! definitely different than i imagined but still very nice. quality work. the material is actually a chocolate satin with yellow flower embroidery. the waist cincher needs a little help though. im thinking of covering it in velvet.

im going to try it on later and take a pick or two.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm...I could see something like this

Black Historical Wig - Costumes

or this

Saloon Madame Adult Wig - Auburn - Costumes

Ohhh! This one would look REALLY good!

Goth Vampira Wig (Black) - Costumes

this ones a little more southern

Black Scarlet Wig - Costumes

or maybe something shorter?

Club Curls (Black) Wig - Costumes

something a little more sexy

Sultry Deluxe Adult Wig (Black) - Costumes

also this one is good too. very Belatrix Lestrange

Evil Black Curly Wig - Costumes

Well theres some ideas haha!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, it definitely screams curly hair to me too... love that it is brown and not black... I love black for sure, but on that dress, it would seem too... new? Brownish is the perfect color for it.... as for the hat, my first thought was yes as well, but the more I think about it, I don't know that you would want to cover that wig up... maybe some kind of hair band or something that had the feather sticking out of it? I do agree a feather or some other kind of adornment would fit well, but I just don't know that I would want to cover up too much of the hair. 

I would also want a simple choker necklace... that would be wonderful.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

If you also want a headpice you could do something like what the girl did who played my vampire bride or whatever. I think it was justa headband with a feather atached to the side and a black rose or something like that.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

YEAH! Thats what I was talking about, GD... only, I couldnt communicate it worth squat! Thanks for the pictures, thats the headpiece exactly!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

here's some of the same pictures just bigger. I didn't realize how small those were. You might be able to see better detail.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

oh fantastic links!!!!!!

im checking them out now and i see a few i really like! the thing i like about this dress is that it will transfer well with just a few different assecories. 

its got that deadwood western flair, it could be a victorian with a little chest coverage, and its labled as the sweeny todd mrs something dress. what the heck is her name. GAH!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

mrs lovett! yes! it would be great as a costume for her! looks like a beautiful dress - but can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

at some point ill post pics of it on me. andpics of the material. i cant seem to find time to do it! ok i could be doing it now i guess LOL


----------

